# TiVo Premiere changes itself back to SD menus :(



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone else had this problem? The first time I set up my Premiere it came up with SD menus. When I attempted to switch it to HD (widescreen) menus a screen came up telling me I had to select a HD format. I went to video format and chose to display all formats (by putting a checkmark next to all of them).

Now every couple days the TiVo changes itself back to to only displaying 480i content and turns off the HD menus. It is really getting anoying.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Any chance there's some handshake issue between your TiVo and the display? Perhaps you're shutting off power externally to the display instead of leaving it in standby and able to communicate over HDMI concerning supported resolutions? (Not that I'm saying the TiVo reverts it's settings in these conditions -- just guess that it might potentially do that).


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you may be on to something. I'm pretty sure it has to do with my receiver. I run HDMI to the receiver then HDMI to the TV out of the receiver. My receiver has a "monitor" function that monitors the supported resolutions to any display attached to it. It's a very high-end Yamaha.

My old TiVo HD would do the same thing, I would set it to display 1080i and a day later it would be back to 480i. It's just way more noticeable on the Premiere because I loose my new HD UI.

Any suggestions on how to remedy the situation?


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

michman said:


> I think you may be on to something. I'm pretty sure it has to do with my receiver. I run HDMI to the receiver then HDMI to the TV out of the receiver. My receiver has a "monitor" function that monitors the supported resolutions to any display attached to it. It's a very high-end Yamaha.
> 
> My old TiVo HD would do the same thing, I would set it to display 1080i and a day later it would be back to 480i. It's just way more noticeable on the Premiere because I loose my new HD UI.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to remedy the situation?


I have always run HDMI from my Tivos to my TVs directly, and optical audio to my receivers. No issues for me with this process, and I have done this to specifically avoid handshake issues.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have that option the way my TV is mounted. Does anyone know a way to force the TiVo to accept all the formats or to stop it from checking what the TV accepts?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

michman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have that option the way my TV is mounted. Does anyone know a way to force the TiVo to accept all the formats or to stop it from checking what the TV accepts?


Instead of selecting all formats, have you tried selecting just one format (like 1080i) and turning auto detect off? It's possible watching a SD channel is freaking your receiver out. Forcing the TiVo into one output mode could possibly fix it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

You could probably try something like this:

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8005


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

rainwater said:


> Instead of selecting all formats, have you tried selecting just one format (like 1080i) and turning auto detect off? It's possible watching a SD channel is freaking your receiver out. Forcing the TiVo into one output mode could possibly fix it.


Is there a specific way to turn auto-dectect off?


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm having this same problem and it's really annoying that I have to continue updating my video settings every time I watch something on my TiVo.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to this after a little time? I still cannot get my TiVo to believe my TV displays HD signals.

The weird thing is that all my hardware is basically brand new. I have a brand new Samsung plasma, new Yamaha Receiver (RXV3900) and a new TiVo Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Premieres will show the HD menus, but in SD(480i), when it's tuned to an SD channel. If it's tuned to a 720P channel the menus are in 720P and a 1080i channel will show the menus in 1080i.
I noticed the 480i menus when I was watching Dr. Who on BBCA. Watching SD is rare for me so I only noticed the 480i menus recently.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

No, mine does not react like that.

My TiVo will stay on HD menus for several days no matter what station I'm on and without warning switch to SD menus. It also changes which video resolutions are checked to only 480i. It literally unchecks the HD formats on its own.

It really makes me mad and as a long time TiVo owner makes me feel like the premiere is a piece of crap.


Some preliminary research suggests it has something to do with a "handshake" between my HD equipment which I really don't know anything about. Regardless, I have all brand new equipment, TiVo shouldn't have issue displaying correctly on my home theater.

I read several posts by user "TiVoPony" who seems to know what he is talking about, I wish he could help me clear this up.


----------



## denise1768 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had that problem and just selected what my tv supports, 1080i, and nothing else. It worked after that.


----------



## andrewl570 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had that problem where I switched to SD from the HD then when I wanted to switch back it wouldn't let me. I switched my interface to automatic (you know in the section where you can choose the video output). Once i changed to automatic the HD screens came back... Of course since then I switched back to SD after having a few lock ups.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

dswallow said:


> You could probably try something like this:
> 
> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8005


Only $129 to address a deficiency in the TiVo software? No thanks. I'll wait for them to provide the capability to disable auto resolution checking.


----------



## lnesseler (Aug 18, 2005)

CubsWin said:


> I'm having this same problem and it's really annoying that I have to continue updating my video settings every time I watch something on my TiVo.


Same problem, but it doesn't happen EVERY day. On the other hand, I haven't been able to find a pattern.

TiVo needs to fix this!


----------



## FoxFireX (May 8, 2002)

Why not come chat with the rest of us over here?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

It happened once for me, and the option to switch back to HD menus was gone after
it happened, so that was even more irritating. Forcing an update and power cycling
finally got the HD option back. I use component output (which has no capability to
do the nonsense HDCP handshake) and don't normally have any problems with
the resolution settings.


----------

